# Emergency generators and uninterrupted fuel source



## pmarx (Jan 7, 2012)

Is a gas company natural gas line an acceptable uninterrupted fuel source for a building's emergency generator? Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 7, 2012)

pmarx said:
			
		

> Is a gas company natural gas line an acceptable uninterrupted fuel source for a building's emergency generator? Thanks.


There is no real uninterrupted fuel source. In an earthquake natural gas lines rupture.

Diesel or other fuel sources run out.

In Hurricanes and Tornadoes propane and fuel tanks get ruptured and damaged


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2012)

I was going to say the same as mark, what do you really consider "uninterrupted'"? I can't think of anything that would qualify 100%.


----------



## ICE (Jan 7, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There is no real uninterrupted fuel source. In an earthquake natural gas lines rupture. Diesel or *other fuel sources run out*.
> 
> In Hurricanes and Tornadoes propane and fuel tanks get ruptured and damaged


http://www.wimp.com/hippogas/


----------



## fireguy (Jan 7, 2012)

All I know is the FM did not allow an ALF to suse Natural gas as a fuel for the gen set.  They changed the fuel to propane and everyone is happy.


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2012)

We see a few NG generators here; some of them are dual fuel.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Around here....you are more likely to ignore your propane tank...than natural gas systems going down.


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2012)

One way;;;

http://www.in.gov/isdh/files/Natural_Gas_Five_Criteria_Template_Letter_Final.pdf

Plus on top of that have a plug where you can drop a portable generator to power necessary equipment


----------



## mark handler (Jan 8, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> One way;;;http://www.in.gov/isdh/files/Natural_Gas_Five_Criteria_Template_Letter_Final.pdfPlus on top of that have a plug where you can drop a portable generator to power necessary equipment


Unless you are in earthquake country


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2012)

It never quakes in California, isn't that how the song goes??

So what does gov moon beam allow in ca.????


----------



## mark handler (Jan 8, 2012)

All sources are allowed, but, There are no real uninterrupted fuel sources.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 8, 2012)

pmarx said:
			
		

> Is a gas company natural gas line an acceptable uninterrupted fuel source for a building's emergency generator? Thanks.


IMO no.



> 700.12(B)(3) Dual Supplies. Prime movers shall not be solely dependent on a public utility gas system for their fuel supply or municipal water supply for their cooling systems. Means shall be provided for automatically transferring from one fuel supply to another where dual fuel supplies are used.Exception:  Where acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction, the use of other than on-site fuels shall be permitted where there is a low probability of a simultaneous failure of both the off-site fuel delivery system and power from the outside electrical utility company.


...........


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 9, 2012)

Greetings

I find it interesting that a lot of folks down here on the gulf coast have installed gas powered gen sets for outages. Yet a lot of communities turn of the gas when a hurricane approaches to limit fire hazards. On site diesel tanks are the best way to go down in this neck of the woods.

BS


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2012)

** **

If the roads are not open, how will the diesel fuel be

delivered?.........This AHJ [ and others ] ran in to this

dilemna after Hurricane Katrina came thru and fuel

was in short supply, ...gasoline price gouging was the

norm `round here........It was ugly!

** **


----------



## pwood (Jan 9, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> It never quakes in California, isn't that how the song goes??So what does gov moon beam allow in ca.????


 it never RAINS in california is the song! nobody listens to what moonbeam says in california. i use the squirrel treadmill to power my back-up generator, does  require alot of peanuts though.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2012)

It pours, man it pours....1972.


----------

